# Emax 22



## rdr202 (Apr 5, 2010)

I'm looking at a Mahindra Emax 22 with loader and backhoe. Anyone used one? Also looking at Kubota BX25 same set up.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

I've not used either but price being fairly alike, I'd go with the Kubota hands down. I have a Kubota BX 2200 and I haven't a complaint one about it.


----------



## katiedid (Jul 27, 2015)

I would stay away form the Mahindra . We have had nothing but problems with our since we bought it in 2012. From fuel switches, cracked oil coolers,and major wiring problems.


----------



## rdr202 (Apr 5, 2010)

I have the emax22 with loader and backhoe. I can say I'm happy with the machine so far.


----------

